# Help on ID..



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Good day guys. Can you help me with the ID of this guy.. We thought of it as either a Copadichromis trewavasae "Lupingu" or Mloto Likoma. Your input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Here are pics of my boy..


































The last pic is very similar to this one. 
They have the same body, mouth, and tail shape. It's just that mine has a white face. 









Here's the link:
http://www.aquariumspecialist.net/price ... ae_lu.html


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

It looks like a hybrid of a Fryeri and the two you mentioned you thought it was.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

FishAreFriends said:


> It looks like a hybrid of a Fryeri and the two you mentioned you thought it was.


Agreed, as I stated in a thread of yours months ago.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

angeljin17 said:


> They have the same body, mouth, and tail shape. It's just that mine has a white face.


Dunno are my eyes going? They could hardly be more different. Far heavier biuld and mouth shape, dorsal fin seems to be very different. Clearly hybrid or at least not pure Copadichromis, sorry.

All the best James


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Actually reminds me of a Fossochromis rostratus. Maybe a Fossochromis hybrid?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I second the Fossochromis rostratus hybrid notion.


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

I will say its an interesting looking hybrid anyway. The white head is unique.

-Zen


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Hybrid.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

as far as hybrids go that's maybe the best iv ever seen. I wouldn't be too bummed out this time


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

My guess would be a Mloto Midnight / Iceberg fryeri mix. Looks like a nice fish though.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys. Even though he's a hybrid, he's still my fav among my all-males and I've branded him as "Ghostface Killah" for his all white face mask. 8)


----------



## Kyuuketsuki (Feb 6, 2010)

He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Kyuuketsuki said:


> He is a beautiful boy.


Thanks sir.


----------

